

What is your dumbwaiter pitch? One word that describes your business - asmithmd1
http://blogs.hbr.org/haque/2010/04/forget_your_elevator_pitch_wha.html

======
bwelford
One is too difficult, but with 3 words you can focus on your niche. For me it
is Internet marketing Langley

